# Demonter l'ecran et le pied de l'iMac G5,



## flotow (13 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
je souhaiterai savoir comment demonter, et separer l'ecran/UC et le pied Alu du iMac G5... es ce facile, necessite un materiel specifique,
comment ballader l'ecran sans le pied, et pour le proteger. Housse? mettre une plaque rigide, et bien l'emballer?
merci


----------



## MarcMame (13 Décembre 2004)

Télécharge le fichier .pdf dont tu as besoin.
iMac G5 17" 
iMac G5 20"


----------



## Joachim du Balay (13 Décembre 2004)

je ne crois pas que c'est ce qu'il veut dire, dans ce pdf, c'est simplement le démontage du capot arrière avec le pied, pour acceder à l'intérieur, mais pas le démontage du pied seul, pour pouvoir transporter plus facilement l'iMac   

il ne semble pas que ce soit prévu


----------



## minime (13 Décembre 2004)

On peut enlever le pied puisqu'il existe des kits de montage VESA pour monter l'iMac G5 sur un bras articulé ou au mur, et même des sacs de transport.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (13 Décembre 2004)

oui, mais comment ? that is the question...  

et dans le sac, on peut voir que le pied y est toujours... 

la question reste posée...


----------



## minime (13 Décembre 2004)

Si je savais.  

La question a été posée dans ce sujet du forum Apple. Si même là-bas on n'obtient pas de réponse&#8230; Quelqu'un pourrait le remonter pour voir.


----------



## flotow (13 Décembre 2004)

exactement, la question reste posée!
quelqu'un peut il prendre une photo pour le forum?
merci!


----------



## garuda (14 Décembre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> exactement, la question reste posée!
> quelqu'un peut il prendre une photo pour le forum?
> merci!




J'avais posé exactement la meme question car je l'ai transporté en avion au dessus de l'océan (sans commentaire    ).
En fait, pour retirer le pied et seulement le pied, il faut un tournevis et beaucoup de courage et de chance. Quand je me suis retrouvé devant la bête,  j'ai flanché car je n'avais pas d'info sur la procédure et c'est quand même 11kg qui passe dans le systeme, donc bon   

A moins que le kit VESA soit sorti, car il y est dit qu'il y a un outil special pour démonter le pied..

En tout cas, quelqu'un avait très gentiment pris une photo de son capot dans le forum (cherche dans les discussions d'il y a 5 semaines environ). Tu verras qu'il y a un boitier à ouvrir (comment ?) et des joints à decoller (oula  :hein: ).

tiens moi au jus


----------



## flotow (16 Décembre 2004)

si c'etait pour le ballader au dessus de l'oceaun, comment ca c'est passer a la douane?

en fait, c'est que je vais ramener mon iMac des Us(normalement,) et que passer la boite, c'est un gros risque!! et de plus il ne faut pas le mettre dans les bagages car trop fragile. Donc, il faut prend l'ecran/Uc en cabine, et le pied en soute dans les bagages. C'est pour ca que je pose cette question. Mais si quelqu'un a une meilleure idea pour le passer, et surtout pour ne pas trop se faire remarquer a la douane...
merci:!


----------

